# first deer with a bow



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

30 yard perfect heart shot ran 5 yards, clean though hit

Bow: bow-tech Guardian 
pounds pull: 74

points: 8

Score: Unknown


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*AWESOME!!!!!*

I TOO GOT MY FIRST DEER THIS PAST SEASON, NOT QUITE AS BEAUTIFUL AS YOURS, BUT JUST AS AWESOME OF A FEELING!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

aint ya glad i let you borrow my bow?? :cheers:


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome buck!

I took my first deer with a bow this year. He was a cull, but it was enough to get me hooked.

I shoot a Bowtech Guardian as well.


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Congrats guys! The first deer with a bow...you will never forget it.


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats! that's a heck of a first bowkill.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice buck..congrats


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I am 66 years old and only started bow hunting about 10 years ago. I have killed four deer and they have been among the most rewarding hunting experiences I have ever encountered. I encourage everyone that loves to hunt to start bow hunting at an early age. You want regret it. by the way congratulations


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice bow buck u got me beat! FOR NOW


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol ty guys yea im def hooked on bow hunting, it made me pick up bow fishing so i can practice in the off season more


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Awesome job to both of you.


----------



## 2GOOD (Mar 16, 2008)

Great thing about bowhunting is you don't want to pick up a rifle again. Congrats on your first.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

txboy: you need to post a better pic..that one does not do the buck justice


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Congrats on your first of many deer taken with a bow. Every hunt you will learn something new about the sport. Will be looking forward to more reports this coming season.
igo


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

*Congrats*.....I remember my 1st and 2nd bow kill (about 2 minutes apart). Killed 2 does some 20 years ago...I still love to bow hunt. I haven't picked up a rifle since then........


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

The thrill will be forever on your mind when the season grow closer... Bowhunting is an awsome experience getting that close to an animal without them know and getting the right shot placment....burrrr! what a rush
WELCOME TO *THE BROTHERHOOD OF BOWHUNT....* congrat to all newbies


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bowhntr said:


> The thrill will be forever on your mind when the season grow closer... Bowhunting is an awsome experience getting that close to an animal without them know and getting the right shot placment....burrrr! what a rush
> WELCOME TO *THE BROTHERHOOD OF BOWHUNT....* congrat to all newbies


Well worded. Bowhunting is so addictive and rewarding. It changes hunting to a whole other level. Murphy's Law enters into bowhunting quite often, but it is such a rich experience even if you don't release an arrow.


----------

